# Maybe A B&m Store Coming To Centurion



## Derick (3/11/13)

Guy came and bought a bunch of stuff from us - to resell in a storefront - He had no word on timelines, but they are going full out, including a pharmacist on staff.

So here's hoping

Reactions: Like 2


----------

